# AASHTO Section 5.10.8



## McEngr (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a question for ipswitch or some other bridge engineer:

Does the 5th edition have section 5.10.8 revised? A review course that covers the 4th edition states 220/SQRT(S) in lieu of 1.3bh/(2*(B+H)Fy).

Thanks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

McEngr said:


> This is a question for ipswitch or some other bridge engineer:
> 
> Does the 5th edition have section 5.10.8 revised? A review course that covers the 4th edition states 220/SQRT(S) in lieu of 1.3bh/(2*(B+H)Fy).
> 
> Thanks.


McEngr:

I do not believe that the code has changed the 220/SQRT(S) likely comes from section 9.7.3.2 minimum distribution reinforcement and not from temperature and shrinkage.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks MA, I unfortunately only had Part 1 with me at the time.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 18, 2012)

I have both editions available to me but the 2010 is still at home. Give me a day and I'll gbty.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

np. FWIW the 5th edition and the 3rd edition both have the same T&amp;S equation (which is the 1.3bh/(2*(B+H)Fy)) equation. I doubt the 4th is any different, but I don't know where our copy is.

If your review course is addressing a deck slab, it's a safe bet that they mean 9.7.3.2 (reference is from the 5th edition).

HTH


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 19, 2012)

I checked both 4th and 5th editions and the section is unchanged.One thing i did notice though is that the NYSDOT rewrote that section in thier Blue Pages.

http://www.dot.ny.gov/divisions/engineering/structures/repository/manuals/LRFD_Blue_Pages_9-2011.pdf


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

ipswitch said:


> I checked both 4th and 5th editions and the section is unchanged.One thing i did notice though is that the NYSDOT rewrote that section in thier Blue Pages.
> 
> http://www.dot.ny.go...ages_9-2011.pdf


FWIW, according to your link, NYSDOT did not rewrite the section they merely added a provision addressing "Non exposed faces of walls, abutment stems and footings".


----------



## McEngr (Jan 19, 2012)

MA_PE, are you considering taking the bridge 16-hour SE? Seems like you would be successful if you're comfortable enough with the lateral questions.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 19, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > I checked both 4th and 5th editions and the section is unchanged.One thing i did notice though is that the NYSDOT rewrote that section in thier Blue Pages. http://www.dot.ny.go...ages_9-2011.pdf
> ...


In the 2005 Blue Pages NYSDOT deleted eqn. 5.10.8.2-1 and replaced it with As &gt; 0.75 Ag/fy. Apparently it did not carry over to the 2010 Blue Pages. Great catch MA_PE. lol


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

McEngr said:


> MA_PE, are you considering taking the bridge 16-hour SE? Seems like you would be successful if you're comfortable enough with the lateral questions.


I have thought about it, but that's as far as I have gone with it.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 19, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE, are you considering taking the bridge 16-hour SE? Seems like you would be successful if you're comfortable enough with the lateral questions.
> ...


You seem like the competative type. You should take it and test your mettle. I'm taking it.


----------

